# finish knife blank



## nianton (Mar 13, 2017)

I bought this knife blank 3 or 4 years ago, supposedly an old stock "sabatier". I didn't realize at the time that it still needs to be anealed, hardened and tempered. I had done allot of research back when I got it and there was a knife maker who had obtained some of these blanks and finished them, he also supplied data on the process a far as temps for anealing and hardening; which I have saved. The problem is I don't possess the equipment or knowledge to do such things or much time. Is there anyone that could possibly finish the knife. It would be a beast of a knife and I would enjoy using it at work


----------

